# Trivia 5/11



## luckytrim (May 11, 2019)

trivia 5/11
DID YOU KNOW...
First TV Series to be filmed in color ; “The Cisco  Kid”.

1. What color is associated with the ruling House of the  Netherlands ?
2. To which of the Fifty must I travel to attend Yale  University ?
(Bonus; In what City ?)
3. What do mushrooms produce that will grow into more  mushrooms ?
4. The Beatles' cover of "Roll Over Beethoven" only reached  number 68 on the
U.S. charts when released in 1963. Who had more success with  the original?
5. California's motto is "Eureka!". What is it connected  to?
6. What was the first British possession to gain independence  after WWII ?
  a. - Libya
  b. - India
  c. - Malaysia
  d. - Burma
7. What French word represents a "Disease of rye"   ?
8. In what film would I find the character  Dr. Spengler  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The eagle pictured on the American Silver Dollar is named  ‘Peter’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Orange
2. Connecticut (New Haven)
3. Spores
4. Chuck Berry
5. Gold mining
6. - b
7. Ergot
8. 'Ghostbusters'

TRUTH !!
The bird pictured on the American silver dollar was a real  eagle named
Peter. From 1830 to 1836, people who worked at the United  States Mint
adopted him to use as model for the drawings. When he died  after getting his
wing injured in the coining press, they stuffed him. He is  still on display
in the lobby of the mint.


----------

